

Facebook Exchange: real-time bidding for Facebook ads - CGamesPlay
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/13/facebook-exchange/

======
CGamesPlay
I think the most interesting effect of this is the two distinct type of
targeting advertisers will be able to do: you can either taget based on
typical Facebook interests, or you can target based on behavior seen off
Facebook, but you can't do both.

